# Brothers Open Again Bass Tournament



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Brothers Open Again Bass Tournament

Boat Entry $110 (1 or 2 person team) 
One time team registration fee: $20 per boat
Registration fee includes: entry fee and lunker fee

Tournament dates and locations:

Feb 26th Escambia river @ Smiths fish camp

March 26th blackwater river @ carpenters park

April 23rd Tensaw River @ Upper Bryants Landing

May 28th Perdido River @ Hursts Hammock (escambia river if Hursts hammock is not open yet)

June 25th Blackwater River @ Carpenters Park

July 23rd Escambia river @ Smiths fish camp

Aug 27th Perdido River @ Hursts Hammock (escambia river if Hursts hammock is not open yet)

Sep 24th CLASSIC @ Lacation TBA

Pre Registration @ Smiths Fish Camp

For More Information Contact Rick Phillips @ (850) 777-7183

Good payouts on this tourney. 40 boats brings $1500 for 1st place


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Curious to know, Whos planning on fishing these tourneys?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Ill be fishing all of them I can. Fished the one last week on escambia. Pretty fun.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*may 28*

where will the may 28 tournament be held, perdido or escambia?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

the may 28th tx will be held on escambia. Go see Ron @ smiths get signed up


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*escambia river tournament*

launching out of where on escambia for the 28th?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

launching out of smiths


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Need to edit locations

June Blackwater river @ Carpenters Park

July Tensaw River @ Upper Bryants

August Escambia @ Smiths


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

are all of the tournaments $110 entry fee?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

$110 total tournament fee per boat per tournament. Makes for a decent payout with few boats. I think we 24 boats last month and 1st place was a little over $1000.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Where is Smith's fish camp? I only know Jim's and Swamp House. Thanks.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Disregard. I found it on Google. I'm surprised that I've never launched there.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*august 27*

does everyone know that nwflopen is also the 27 august on Escambia?


----------

